# "ProActive Archery" is available



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This might be construed as an "ad" by some of the hard-cores, but so be it. However, I'm looking at this as a "letting people know about it" type of thing.

My latest book, over a year in the making, is now available for purchase at Amazon.com! It is entitled, "ProActive Archery". It is not a "short book" by any stretch of the imagination, you will get your money's worth! The key word is "ProActive" and the entire book centers around this theme.

I don't know any other means of getting the word out. I'm not a "major manufacturer" and don't have funds to put on a full ad campaign, so informing people about the existence and word of mouth are the only means to let people know about the book's existence.

You can order it on-line from Amazon.com and here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/ProActive-Archery-Tom-Dorigatti/dp/0984886028


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats Tom. Hope it does well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Kade said:


> Congrats Tom. Hope it does well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the well wishes, Kade.

A lot of work went into this; I hope the readers get a lot out of it. My publisher and editors sure think this is worth the expense and obviously the "read." There is a lot offered therin.


Tom D.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've received several PM's and E-mails and seen some comments from people wanting to know what all is covered in "ProActive Archery".

Here is a link to the book's web-page where you can look right at the entire TOC, and then it will also link you right to Amazon so you can order the book without having to change around URL's...

http://www.proactivearchery.watchingarrowsfly.com 

Thanks for the support and interest in "ProActive Archery"

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Something has been added to your "view" of "ProActive Archery".

If you are interested in seeing some of the reviews offered up by top professional archers concerning "ProActive Archery"...go to this link:

http://www.proactivearchery.watchingarrowsfly.com/ 

You can now select to view the Table of Contents AND in addition you can select to view the reviews. 

Thanks for everyone's interest in "ProActive Archery."

Tom D.


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

I will be ordering this right away! It looks great!


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got this in the mail the other day.... Wow! There is a ton of info in this book! There is something very fresh to it. A lot of issues that have yet to (as far as I've seen) be covered in depth. So far a very interesting read. I find myself skipping around too much because I want to read about everything in here! Well done sir!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

EmersonL said:


> Just got this in the mail the other day.... Wow! There is a ton of info in this book! There is something very fresh to it. A lot of issues that have yet to (as far as I've seen) be covered in depth. So far a very interesting read. I find myself skipping around too much because I want to read about everything in here! Well done sir!


If you would, could you go into Amazon and post a "Customer Review" about your impression of the book? That will help others to make a more informed decision about the book.

Thanks,
Tom D.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

you going to have any copies available to look at/purchase at presleys?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

wolf44 said:


> you going to have any copies available to look at/purchase at presleys?


In fact, I'm working on that right now. Trying to figure out a means by which I can possibly determine how many to have available. I have to pay IN ADVANCE for any copies I order, so obviously, I don't want to have them sitting around, unsold.

Any suggestions on how I can figure out how many of each book to have available at Presleys would be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Tom D.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

your guess would be as good as mine


----------

